# Favorite YouTube channels?



## illini40 (Jul 19, 2018)

What are some of your favorite BBQ / Cooking / etc YouTube channels?


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 19, 2018)

No real favorites.
I tend to mine YouTube for ideas of how others do stuff.
If I find it good or informative, I'll subscribe or thumbs up it.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 20, 2018)

I love HowToBBQRight..with Malcolm Reed, great show and has a podcast now too! 
I used to be a big fan of the BBQ Central Show..usually has good guests but i haven't watched in a while.
I watch the LANG channel for good tips on using a Lang smoker.
TheArtOfManliness usually has good how to's.
And you can catch Aaron Franklin's PBS show and tips on YouTube now.

I think now i may watch too much cooking on YouTube!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2018)

BBQ Pit Boys!!
Al


----------



## illini40 (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!  Definitely enjoy some of those as well.

In addition to the channels listed above, a few come to my mind that I have enjoyed over time:

SmokedMeatWithJef
Baby Back Maniac
Cooking With Ry
Cowboy Kent Rollins
Kosmos Q
Southern Coastal Cooking
T-ROY COOKS


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 20, 2018)

I happen to stumble across Kent Rollins last night . Doin his method for seasoning cast iron . Works good . 
I'll have to look at some of the others .


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I happen to stumble across Kent Rollins last night . Doin his method for seasoning cast iron . Works good .
> I'll have to look at some of the others .



Oh Yeah!
Kent Rollins was a non-stop for me when reconditioning my cast iron.
Now my iron is slicker that snot on a porcelain door knob. And better cared for than it ever was. ;):D


----------

